# Russian Tortoise Substrate



## russianhenry (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello! 
I just bought a Russian tortoise and am using coconut fiber as a substrate. I live in south texas and its very humid here so I was wondering whether or not I should get some different type of substrate to lower the humidity level. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## abra (Dec 7, 2010)

Humidity is good, they need it. Here's a really good care sheet that may help you out:
http://www.russiantortoise.org/care_sheet.htm

I and a lot of people on this forum use coconut coir/cypress mulch mix.


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2010)

I do not own a russian tortoise so I can't help you but I wanted to tell you: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Smithen (Dec 7, 2010)

As Abra said, humidity is a good thing. Personally though I do not like the cypress mulch because it is too thick and can be very sharp. I tend to use a coir/sand mix or coir/top soil mix. Those are just my opinions though.

Tyler


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Taelor:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## TLL (Dec 8, 2010)

for my greeks, i use cypress, but i am going to change, a while later, to a 50 50 mix of topsoil and playsand.
humidity is a good thing, but too much of it can be bad.. just make sure that the tort is warm and has somewhere dry to go


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2010)

It will dry out eventually. If you don't like it to be too moist, just don't add water after it dries out. Give it a couple days under the lights and it will be plenty dry.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome! Congrats on the new Russian!! Is he your first tortoise experience? I personally like the coir (Bed-a-beast bricks) and a bit of sand myself. Mine love a nice deep layer to dig into.


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 10, 2010)

Firstly, welcome!
My russian has been on cypress mulch/coir, but last weekend I had to put him on sand/orchid bark. I don't like the newest combo at all, so I'll be going back to the cypress mix. Its true that as long as he's got a warm place, he'll be okay. and it'll dry out a bit under the lights.


----------



## russianhenry (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright thanks everyone for the response. I think Im just going to stick with the coir bricks and some sand.


----------

